# One microplane to rule them all



## minibatataman (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm buying some basics and im sick of crappy zesters. Microplane is the gold standard but i found out there's a lot more types than i thought, and them being pricey here, I just want the one that will do everything (even if not perfectly).
I would mostly use it for garlic and ginger, but I also want it for cheese grating and nutmeg and other spices, which would be the best size then?


----------



## Michi (Apr 23, 2020)

I have three. The really coarse grater, a medium one, and a fine one:





By far, I use the fine one the most. It's excellent for ginger, garlic, zest, and parmesan.

I use the other two as well. The ribbon one is good for medium hard cheeses and chocolate; the coarse one I use for quickly shredding a bit of carrot, cucumber, celery, and similar things that, otherwise, I'd use a box grater for.

If you buy only one Microplane, I'd recommend the fine one.

You can get it in a long stick shape as well. I'm not sure whether the long narrow ones are any better or worse than the ones I have; I chose the wider shape mainly because it fits easier into a drawer, and because I get a larger contact area, so things proceed a bit more quickly (I think).


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Long ones are nice for large amounts and setting it across a bowl.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 23, 2020)

i have one. a long one. if it cant do it, i use it anyways.


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2020)

I have this one, I think.



https://www.amazon.com/Microplane-46020-Grater-Made-Cheese-Soft-Handle-Black/dp/B00151WA06



Long is definitely the way to go. Smooth long strokes makes zesting and grating a pleasure. I’d say it’s like the difference between cutting sashima with a 270 yanagiba vs using a 150 petty, but I’ve never used a 270 slicer.


----------



## LostHighway (Apr 23, 2020)

I have three, the long fine grater (same one as @ian) which gets the most use, a ribbon grater (mostly for chocolate shavings/ribbons) and an extra course. The fine is, by far, the most used although I prefer a ceramic ginger grater for ginger.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 23, 2020)

@ian referenced the updated Premium Classic version with "_premium soft-touch handle and non-scratch end tabs"._

I have the original version with a harder handle and no rubber feet on the tip.








Black Classic Stainless Steel Zester and Cheese Grater (hard handle)


Originally a woodworking tool this best-selling kitchen tool can grate/zest chocolate, parmesan, citrus, coconut, ginger, garlic and more! Recommended for homemade vinaigrettes or topping cheese on your favorite pasta dish!



www.microplane.com





I also like the OG version with no handle:








Classic Series Stainless Steel Zester (no handle)


Zests oranges, lemons, limes and other citrus.



www.microplane.com





Avoid the ones with the plastic frame around the rasp...they break!


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2020)

parbaked said:


> @ian referenced the updated Premium Classic version with "_premium soft-touch handle and non-scratch end tabs"._
> 
> I have the original version with a harder handle and no rubber feet on the tip.
> 
> ...



Oh yea, I used to have the no handle version too. Liked it a lot.


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm, maybe I should put the Kato handle I have coming from @thebradleycrew on one of those instead of the 240 I’d planned to use it on. That would be one sexy microplane. Just need to weld on a tang. Smart!

(Just kidding. It’ll be put to good use. Thanks again.)


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have both of the ones that @parbaked above. Both fine. They get a ton of use and seem to be pretty darned durable for home use. My only other grater is a box grater that I only break out when making homemade Mac and cheese or apple pie.


----------



## Michi (Apr 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Long is definitely the way to go.


I cannot help but conclude that size matters.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone been paranoid enough to worry that the silica in dishwasher powder/tablets will wear down these down? I have, but so far I only wash them by hand if I'm still sober when cleaning up after dinner. Which is to say, not that often.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 23, 2020)

I never put mine in the dishwasher!
I clean with hot water and a stiff brush...


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2020)

Eh, whatever. I put mine in the dishwasher. I haven’t noticed a real difference in sharpness during the past 3 years of use. Maybe my zest could be more pristine, but usually when you’re grating/zesting you want some juices to come out, no? If it ever gets dull, I’ll foot the $15 to buy a new one.


----------



## daveb (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine are the fine zest and the chocolate ribbon. The zester is yellow cause I use it a lot on lemons and it's gotta match. And parm doesn't seem to mind what color you use. I've used the shorter ones and they're too flexi. And size does matter.


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 24, 2020)

I have this one. Works great



https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/kitchen/kitchen-tools/graters-and-zesters/110268-stainless-steel-rasp-and-zester-holder


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 24, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


> I have this one. Works great
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/kitchen/kitchen-tools/graters-and-zesters/110268-stainless-steel-rasp-and-zester-holder



i have this with the zester holder. A very clever idea and you can slide the zester inside when not being used.

also have the microplane professional set of 5 and the box grater. Aside from then largest size on the box grater, I find the finer microplane to be be the preferred choices (ie if you can only get 1)


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 25, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Avoid the ones with the plastic frame around the rasp...they break!



This. Get one of the larger, wider versions that has a metal handle/frame. I've had 2 of the plastic ones break on me, and I'm not especially rough on things.


----------



## BryceMorsley (Apr 25, 2020)

+ 1 for the Classic stainless. I have 2 in my work kit, and 1 at home.


----------



## minibatataman (May 1, 2020)

Thank you for the replies guys, I took your advice and went with the fine wide one, since I could use the extra space when working with a cheese block or something over the small size. I didn't want the plastic handled one because I didn't want it to break but they were out of stock of the regular metal handle, ended up going with the fancier master series. Love the handle, love the sturdy thick metal frame, definitely would recommend for anyone wanting one of these!


----------



## panda (May 3, 2020)

When these things dull, they don't work as fast. I replace mine about twice a year.


----------



## M1k3 (May 3, 2020)

panda said:


> When these things dull, they don't work as fast. I replace mine about twice a year.


Like a breadknife?


----------



## krx927 (May 3, 2020)

Bread knife you can sharpen.

I also bought my self one after reading all the good comments. I went with the plastic handled one as it is slightly smaller.


----------



## Midsummer (May 3, 2020)

panda said:


> When these things dull, they don't work as fast. I replace mine about twice a year.



You must have some use!! But, of course you run a busy kitchen. These things were first sold to shape wood. In other words they were designed as wood working tools to replace rasps and files. I started using them in the early 90's on oak and cherry wood. They were not cheap; so they had to last.

They will definitely dull over time. Mine in the home kitchen and in the home woodshed have lasted years.

Really not too expensive in wood working.. Best Woodworking Tools and Woodworking Accessories | Microplane.com


----------



## krx927 (May 5, 2020)

Yesterday I was finally eating pasta and used my fine Microplane for the first time for it's (my) intended use -> grating parmigiano on my pasta.

What a disappointment!!! This thing is definitely not suitable for grating parmigiano. It's way to fine! You get this thin thin pieces of parmigiano that are not giving you any texture and consequently almost no real taste of it. It's like getting a paste of parmigiano instead of shreds.

Before this i could not even imagine that so trivial change in form can make such a big impact in taste and overall effect of it.


----------



## Michi (May 5, 2020)

krx927 said:


> What a disappointment!!! This thing is definitely not suitable for grating parmigiano. It's way to fine! You get this thin thin pieces of parmigiano that are not giving you any texture and consequently almost no real taste of it.


If you don't like the texture of the really fine parmesan, try the ribbon Microplane. It makes coarser pieces of cheese.

I think the issue here is not so much the Microplane, but your preference for the texture of grated cheese. The Microplanes are definitely best of breed. It's just that you have to figure out which one is right for you.


----------



## krx927 (May 5, 2020)

I am not decided between ribbon one or coarse one. 

And I agree, the issue is not in Microplane, it's working fantastically, just not for my taste of parmigiano.


----------



## Michi (May 5, 2020)

krx927 said:


> Before this i could not even imagine that so trivial change in form can make such a big impact in taste and overall effect of it.


Texture is a _really_ big deal in cooking. It matters. A lot.

Just think of the difference between finely-ground salt for finishing and sea salt flakes. Or having mashed carrots compared to finely-chopped carrots, or (you get the idea)…

Texture is at least 20-30% of the taste experience of food. Because what our minds pay attention to isn't just how it tastes, but how it _feels_.


----------



## ian (May 5, 2020)

krx927 said:


> I am not decided between ribbon one or coarse one.
> 
> And I agree, the issue is not in Microplane, it's working fantastically, just not for my taste of parmigiano.



Yea, that's not its purpose in our house. Use a box grater for parmesan and a microplane for zesting, grating nutmeg, etc...


----------



## orangehero (May 5, 2020)

Winco GT-345 Dual Grater with Fine Blade / Zester Blade 14-1/10 | TigerChef


Get the CHEAPEST available prices with quick shipping when you order the Winco manual grater with an etched 18/8 stainless steel zester and 1/2 fine blade. Perfect for commercial use, this manual grater is designed with a soft-grip handle for easy handling and anti-slip feet for stability.




www.tigerchef.com


----------



## gman (May 7, 2020)

i have the pro series course and extra course, and the long zester.

i use the extra course for cheddar, and the course is perfect for parm.


----------



## krx927 (May 20, 2020)

The coarse microplane arrived the other day.

Just like the fine one it is really grate at grating parmigiano, in not time you have a lot of it grated. No complaints here.

But again, just like the fine one, it is grating it way way too thin. The shreds are wider but still too thin. Simply not usable for my taste os shredded pamigiano.


----------



## daveb (May 20, 2020)

I like the "snow" parm for garnish. For parm with more substance, like when using it in a dish, I like a box grater - coincidentally my box grater is also a Microplane product.


----------



## btbyrd (May 21, 2020)

Blender parm is the move.


----------

